# Dog Food



## gah2004 (Mar 1, 2010)

New to the forum and had a question for you guys. I know this has been a topic in the past, but I did not find any information on this specific food. I have lab that is almost a year now, I am going to switch her off her puppy food. I was looking at Exclusive made by PMI nutrition. Wondering if anybody has fed this or has any information on it. Here is the website. http://www.pminutrition.com/exclusive_brand.html. Or if you have any other suggestions for dog food that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like a quality product... There are several quality dog foods to choose from these days. Iams, Hills Science Diet, Exceed, Purina Pro Plan etc. are all very good. I feed Diamond Brand and the dogs do well on it.....no health problems, very nice coats, compact stools, etc. Some can be a little pricey, but if you're only feeding one dog cost shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

asking dog owners what dog food they use is like asking football fans what team they follow :lol: your gona get as many different answers are there are dog foods out there. I personally like arkat food and feed the endurance formula www.arkat.com but i have used some other good foods in the past as well.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Taste of the Wild is what we have found to provide energy, protien and a healthy coat for our Golden Retrievers, notice no grains or corn - http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/pr ... gredients/ and http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutriti ... e_wild.htm


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Foods without grains and corn isn't always the answer either. That has been blow way out or proportion these days. I feed Pro Plan and have fed and my dogs have done well on Eukanuba and Nutrisource. Just switched to Pro Plan because of the cost and that was what my trainer was feeding when I sent one of my dogs down South one winter. Not much other reasoning than that.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Grains and corn were never part of wild dogs or wild cats diets. They're used by dog food companies because they're both plentiful and a cheap form of adding carb's. Feed your dog what you want, but don't buy into this notion that grain free foods are gimmicky. I've used both in the past and I won't be switching off Taste of The Wild any time soon. Here's an excerpt from a neutral source...

On the other hand, some plant material such as rice, soybean meal and corn have some, although limited, usefulness in the meat eater's diet. Corn, wheat, soy, rice and barley are not bad or harmful to dogs and cats. These plant sources are simply not good choices (we do get to choose what we feed our pets, don't we?) for the foundation of a diet to optimally nourish animals what are, have been, and for the foreseeable future will be meat eaters.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Something else to think of that is funny if you really think about it is a dog with type 2 diabetes. I don't even think this was possible in the wild because their diet is about 90% meat. If you have a dog with type 2 diabetes, get him off the store bought dog food and look for food that is pretty much all meat or table scraps and watch the weight come off him and his diabetes cure out. Grains weren't part of a dogs diet let alone human's diet and slowly but surely people are starting to realize they really aren't needed for survival. Going off most grains is showing promise for better health in many terrible diseases. There are small studies on humans showing that many inflammatory conditions (diabetes included) like crohn's, colitis, diverticulitis, spondylitis, and RA improve when taken off complex refined carbs. The crohn's/colitis foundation is currently raising funds to test the Specific carbohydrate diet versus the standard american diet on human's and measure inflammatory factors in the bloodstream. This study, if funds are there will be break through! Mark my words, because 2 years ago I was severly sick with what seemed to be crohn's disease. Did the Mayo thing and everything. Testing was unconclusive, but this is common with many autoimmune diseases. Came into contact with some great people suffering from this disease and was advised to try the SCD diet. The results were miraculous. The worst thing about it is modern medicine has no interest. Dr. only want to know and prescribe meds and really have no interest in healing with food. All I know is I went from 2 aleve a day and steroids for a year to no need for medication within a month. I follow the diet to the T and have really changed my view point as to what is healthy. Basically, if the cave man ate it you can eat it. If it has to be processed, boxed, or canned it isn't natural and it shouldn't be put into your body or your pets for that matter. Meats and fats are good for your dog and if you are worried he isn't going to get enough sugar throw a couple berries in his food. They don't need cornmeal, ricemeal, oats, or any grain gums. Off my soap box, but if you have ever been challenged in life and are sick of a life of pills. DO NOT underestimate the power of diet. THE FDA and modern medical community have absolutely no idea what a healthy diet is. Sad, to say I work in healthcare and realize people just want a pill to be better, and then take another pill to counteract that pill and pretty soon they are taking 10-20 pills a day and have so many complaints that who knows what is causing them?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting to hear the good words on Taste of the Wild. We are looking to switch to that brand.


----------

